# Compatibility question



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I have 4 tanks most of which have shrimp in without any issues. One tank, however, contains only fish and I was a bit scared so far to add any shrimp but keep on thinking about it...
Now the question: do you think I can put amano and bamboo shrimps in a community tank which has Botia Kubotai, yellow Baloon strain of Rams (Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi) and female bettas in? Other inhabitants include corys (which I know will be no problem), Honey Gouramis and small tetras (Black Phantoms and Glowlights) also no problem, as far as I know. The tank is planted. I would not say it is heavily planted by some standards but there is a fairly developed vegetation...
I have been searching various forums for an answer and get opposite opinions... 
Any thought will be really appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

all Gouramis are persistant inquisitive intelligent hunters.
while Amano shrimp are larger and more aggressive than
most neo/cardias, it's a jump ball if they can survive long.
I would try 1-2 at first, and if you find them a week later,
then you can add more. Amano's are notorious jumpers,
they may end up swimming in your carpet if the Gouramis
pester them too much.

i doubt any large fan shrimp has a problem with other community fish,
they usually just die while starving from a lack of waterbourne food.

if you really want an invert in this tank, you should consider a dwarf crayfish.
they are too slow for the bottom fish, and equally entertaining to observe.
a few good pinches from a crayfish, and that Gouramis bully will stay away.
few LPS will sell true dwarfs, so you may have to buy them online.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pair-CPO-Dwarf-Orange-Crayfish-BRIGHT-ORANGE-/360302656536#ht_3360wt_802
relax, there are cheap plain looking ones, I just could not find any now 
crayfish are tough, and can adapt to soft/neutral/medium water, but
if you want to breed them, you'll need to provide their native GH/KH.
crayfish will eat whatever junk you are feeding other bottom feeders,
as well as some dead plant debris. they are known to eat snails too.

_just in case you are an eco warrior - most crayfish species come
from the good old US of A, captive breed and transport easily.
the same can't be said for most of the shrimp in this hobby._


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks!
Now, there is something else tempting... I mean the crayfish. The problem is I am in the UK and do not recall seeing any dwarf crayfish in the LFSs in my area. They do sell bigger ones but I have never seen these cuties. I will have to seach online & ask in the shops - also for cheaper plainer ones... 
To be honest, I always thought that loaches not gouramis would be the main enemy for invertebrates. Kubotai are reportedly ones of the least predatory but they are still relatively new in the hobby and there is not that much statistics collected. So, it was a surprise to discover my honey gouramis can be a problem. I am always keen to learn though!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

well, start with the a few Amano and if your ram & gouramis leave it alone,
you save yourself the trouble and expense of seeking anything more exotic.
put the new shrimp in the tank only AFTER you have fed everyone well 
cheaper plain more common dwarf crayfish are; Cambarellus shufeldtii


----------

